# Hi



## ZappyAd (Jul 19, 2017)

Hi everyone. I've been drinking home-made espresso every day for the last 20+ years using a succession of deLonghi espresso machines. It was only recently I wondered if there might be a better way to do things. After only a bit of internet research I've come to realize that there probably is and that I should start by buying a grinder. After doing a lot more internet research I am only left with the question of which one! CoffeeForums looks like the perfect place to help me figure that out.


----------



## igm45 (Mar 5, 2017)

ZappyAd said:


> Hi everyone. I've been drinking home-made espresso every day for the last 20+ years using a succession of deLonghi espresso machines. It was only recently I wondered if there might be a better way to do things. After only a bit of internet research I've come to realize that there probably is and that I should start by buying a grinder. After doing a lot more internet research I am only left with the question of which one! CoffeeForums looks like the perfect place to help me figure that out.


Yep

We specialise in helping others spend their money.

What is your budget? Got your eye on any yet?

Ian


----------



## eddie57 (Mar 21, 2017)

Hi and welcome mate


----------



## ZappyAd (Jul 19, 2017)

igm45 said:


> Yep
> 
> We specialise in helping others spend their money.
> 
> ...


Well I was thinking about a Ceado E37s which would be absolutely top end for me. If I can get away with a new machine as well then for espresso only a Rancilio Silvia, or, if I can convince the rest of my household of the benefits of hot frothy milk and on demand hot water, possible an Expobar Leva Dual boiler. But realistically I have no idea!


----------



## igm45 (Mar 5, 2017)

The e37s is very highly regarded and is a great choice.

It seems you have the priority the right way round. The Silvia would make great coffee paired with the e37.

With regards to hot water on tap, I can't recall the reason why but its recommended that you don't use your coffee machine for that.

There is a wealth of 'middle ground' hx machines that will allow you to steam and extract at the same time.


----------



## ZappyAd (Jul 19, 2017)

igm45 said:


> With regards to hot water on tap, I can't recall the reason why but its recommended that you don't use your coffee machine for that.


Ok - I will have to rethink my sales pitch then.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Please rethink the silvia... Temp surfing is a complete pain in the arse, they are vastly over priced for what they are new.... New they are also self defeating with the auto off function on it...


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

igm45 said:


> The e37s is very highly regarded and is a great choice.
> 
> It seems you have the priority the right way round. The Silvia would make great coffee paired with the e37.
> 
> ...


Have you previously owned a silva ?


----------



## igm45 (Mar 5, 2017)

Mrboots2u said:


> Have you previously owned a silva ?


No I haven't,

A friend has recently purchased one and I had a play with it the other day. His grinder is different to mine so no direct comparison compared to my setup but the espresso was nice enough.

Other owners seem to enjoy it as well, are you not a fan?


----------



## igm45 (Mar 5, 2017)

Just saw your other post @Mrboots2u. Having not owned one will bow down to your knowledge. @ZappyAd based on that take a look at e61 machines


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

igm45 said:


> Just saw your other post @Mrboots2u. Having not owned one will bow down to your knowledge. @ZappyAd based on that take a look at e61 machines


They can make good espresso , just getting it good , consistently , can be a real challenge and frustration. New I think they are just overvalued for what they offer , having to disable the auto switch off etc, etc etc etc....

The extraction temp can make a huge difference to tastiness, especially if you are gonna explore anything below a darker roast .

If the OP is set on a water tap then its a no go anyway , personally id use the kettle to get water for an americano.

OP has his eyes on a good grinder , but he might not get the benefit of that with a machine that can be plus or minus 5 c on extraction ....

SO he if can set a budget for machine and grinder , perhaps look second hand then I think a better combo can be had for the same money...


----------



## 7493 (May 29, 2014)

Hello and welcome! For the approximate budget you have it should easily be possible to acquire a decent HX machine and grinder new let alone second hand. That said you will get much better value second hand. Grinders in particular go on pretty much forever if looked after and you may well find a decent HX or twin boiler machine which is still under warranty. Good luck with your search and don't hesitate to ask for more advice when you find likely candidates.


----------



## ZappyAd (Jul 19, 2017)

Thanks for the input everyone - I will add second hand into the equation.

I've been trying to get up to speed with all the different machines that are available and the features they have (or don't). I was even thinking about putting the information into some kind of spreadsheet to make it easier to compare. But then it struck me that this must have already been done by someone - is there such a thing lurking on the forum somewhere?


----------

